# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  جزئیات جامع کنکور 95 (زمان برگذاری و ...)

## ikonkuri

به نام خودآ
سلام دوستان 
فک میکنم سوالات زیادی درمورد زمان برگزاری کنکور و تاثیر معدل نهائی و خیلی سوالات هس که باید جواب داد
تاثیر معدل در کنکور95 در مورد تاثیر معدل خیلی از سایت ها و بلاگ ها جوسازی میکنن  میگن35 پس شما همون 35 در نظر بگیرید ولی یه احتماله اما بعید هم نیست اجراش کنن!
در مورد زمان برگذاری کنکور هم نمیشه دقیق بررسی کرد
ولی به احتمال زیاد بعد ماه رمضان و تقریبا در 18 یا 25 تیر 95 باشه
حالا چرا؟!
چون طبق برنامه های آزمون سنجش پیش تا 11 تیر آزمون برگذار میشه
و به احتمال 90% 18 تیر باشه ینی 2 شوال که میفته دو روز بعد تموم شدن ماه رمضون
دوستان اصلا نا امید نشن چون واقعا وقت زیاده ولی این نباید باعث بشه از الان شل گرفت 
شما با عشق بچسبید به درسا
چون از همین الان 413 روز مونده*سهم معدل در کنکور سراسری ۳۵ درصد شد
*

معاون آموزش متوسطه  وزارت آموزش و پرورش گفت : پیش بینی می شود تاثیر معدل در آزمون و قبولی  کنکور سال آینده (۹۵- ۹۶) ۳۵ درصد تاثیر داشته باشد.

علی زرافشان با بیان اینکه بر اساس قانون باید ۸۵ درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها  از طریق معدل و نمرات دروس دوره متوسطه تامین شود، افزود: تاثیر معدل در  کنکور امسال ۲۵ درصد است و پیش بینی می شود سال آینده ۱۰درصد افزایش یابد.
وی افزود: اکنون پذیرش دانشجو در برخی مراکز آموزش عالی نظیر دانشگاه  آزاد اسلامی، پیام نور، غیر دولتی و شبانه به ۸۵ درصد نزدیک بوده ولی  انتظار می رود که بخشی از ظرفیت دانشگاه های دولتی نیز به پذیرش دانش  آموزان بدون کنکور اختصاص یابد.
زرافشان با بیان این که سالانه ۱۴۰هزار نفر در دانشگاه های دولتی جذب می  شوند، افزود: انتظار می رود با حذف کنکور در آینده این ظرفیت افزایش یابد.
معاون وزیر آموزش و پرورش اظهار کرد: این موضوع در رشته های فنی و حرفه  ای نیز دنبال شده به طوری که سال گذشته پذیرش دانش آموزان بدون کنکور در ۱۶  رشته صورت گرفت و در کنکور امسال به ۱۹رشته افزایش خواهد یافت.
وی بیان کرد: اکنون ۴۷ رشته فنی و حرفه ای در هنرستان های کشور تدریس می  شود که با ادامه این روند تاکنون نزدیک ۵۰ درصد این رشته ها بدون کنکور به  مراکز آموزش عالی راه یافته اند.
*طرح بسته حمایتی خدمات آموزشی*
زرافشان همچنین به طرح بسته حمایتی خرید خدمت آموزشی در کشور اشاره کرد و  گفت: یکی از سیاست های دولت مشارکت مردم در اداره دولت و به تبع آموزش و  پرورش است.
وی افزود: با توجه به محدودیت های آموزش و پرورش در تامین نیروی انسانی  در مناطق محروم و دسترسی دانش آموزان به مدارس، پارسال با مشارکت موسسان  مدارس غیر دولتی خرید خدمات آموزشی انجام گرفت.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش با بیان اینکه ۱۴۰ هزار دانش  آموز از خدمات این طرح برخوردار شده اند، افزود: در این زمینه فرایند  انتخاب معلم، آموزش معلمان، نظارت و ارزیابی و برنامه ریزی فعالیت های  آموزشی در مدارس مناطق محروم و دور افتاده کشور توسط موسسان مدارس غیر  دولتی انجام شده است.
به گفته وی، در اجرای این طرح سرانه ای، به ازای هر دانش آموز معادل یک  سوم هزینه تمام شده آموزش به موسسان مدارس غیر دولتی در مناطق مختلف کشور  پرداخت شده است.

زرافشان پیش بینی کرد: با توجه به تاثیر این طرح در کاهش هزینه های  آموزش و پرورش این طرح در سال تحصیلی ۹۴ – ۹۵ نیز در مناطق محروم کشور اجرا  شود.
معاون وزیر آموزش و پرورش صبح روز سه شنبه بمنظور شرکت در آیین افتتاح  مسابقات فرهنگی و هنری دانش آموزان استان ایلام، شرکت در نشست شورای اداری  آموزش و پرورش و دیدار و گفت وگو با استاندار و انعقاد تفاهم نامه همکاری  به ایلام سفر کرده است.(جزیره کنکور ایران)

----------


## tabrizcity

100 درصد باهات موافقم

----------


## artim

*دلیل ساده: قبل ماه رمضان کلاس های دانشگاه ها و مدارس در حال برگزاری و امتحانات هستن پس حوزه کنکوری به تعداد مورد نیاز موجود نیست پس بعد ماه رمضانه*

----------


## misha

چیییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
توروخدا شانس مارو ببین..!!!تاقبل94که هرسال 5یا6یا4تیرماه برگزارمیشد بعد برا ما افتاد 22خرداد.. :Yahoo (14): 
حالا کنکور95 میفته بعد ماه مبارک..یعنی 18یا25تیر95؟؟؟ 
کلا ما شانس نداشتیم :Yahoo (2):   :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mr Sky

واسه تاثیر معدل که دیگه تو تلویزیون گفتن 25%
تازه گفتن واسه کنکور 96 هم معدل پیش با همون سوم بیست و پنج درصد.....یعنی حرف مفت بود؟؟

----------


## Nikolas

ای خداااااااااا
آخه بعد ماه رمضون؟ مگه می شه تازه دوران جمع بندیه اون موقع چطوری 4 ساعت از خودمون آزمون بگیریم عاخه!
نصفه تابستونم که به باد میره تازه...

----------


## ikonkuri

> واسه تاثیر معدل که دیگه تو تلویزیون گفتن 25%
> تازه گفتن واسه کنکور 96 هم معدل پیش با همون سوم بیست و پنج درصد.....یعنی حرف مفت بود؟؟



نه سال 92 هم 25% بود غیر مستقیم ولی برا کنکور 93 ، 25% مستقیم شد 35 درصد هم گفتن ولی معمولا اواخر آبان و آذرماه تائید و یا رد میشه 
باید منتظر بود
ولی فک کنم همونی بشه ک میگن ینی35%
اخه کم کمک میخوان برسونن به 85 درصد
به هر حال بچه پولدارا میرن بهترین دانشگاه ها و بهترین رشته ها
فقرا روز به روز فقیرتر و ثروتمندا هم رو به روز ثروتمند تر میشن

----------


## khaan

> *دلیل ساده: قبل ماه رمضان کلاس های دانشگاه ها و مدارس در حال برگزاری و امتحانات هستن پس حوزه کنکوری به تعداد مورد نیاز موجود نیست پس بعد ماه رمضانه*


امسالم دانشگاها داشتن امتحانات برگزار میکردن هنوزم تموم نشده امتحانات دانشگاه ها.

----------


## mahdi100

سلام دوست عزیز
میتونید سوالات شیمی را هم با کتاب مطابقت دهید؟ممنون میشم

----------


## ikonkuri

> سلام دوست عزیز
> میتونید سوالات شیمی را هم با کتاب مطابقت دهید؟ممنون میشم


با سلام با عرض پوزش فرصت نمیکنم
چنتا فرجه برداشتم نمیشه
بازم اگ وقت کردم حتما میذارم

----------


## artim

> امسالم دانشگاها داشتن امتحانات برگزار میکردن هنوزم تموم نشده امتحانات دانشگاه ها.



در بیشتر شهر ها حوزه ها دبیرستان ها شده بودن نه دانشگاه ها

----------


## ikonkuri

تو تهران که دانشگاه ها اجرا شد
بجر شهرستانای اطراف بیشتر دانشگاه ها بودن

----------


## artim

> سلام دوست عزیز
> میتونید سوالات شیمی را هم با کتاب مطابقت دهید؟ممنون میشم


مطابقت زیست خوب بود؟

----------


## ikonkuri

> مطابقت زیست خوب بود؟


آرتین جان عالی بود دستت درد نکنه
من ب چنتا از بچه ها گفتم بیان تحلیلاتو بخونن :Y (502):

----------


## sis413

> به نام خودآ
> سلام دوستان 
> فک میکنم سوالات زیادی درمورد زمان برگذاری کنکور و تاثیر معدل نهائی و خیلی سوالات هس که باید جواب داد
> 
> تاثیر معدل در کنکور95 در مورد تاثیر معدل خیلی از سایت ها و بلاگ ها  جوسازی میکنن  میگن35 پس شما همون 35 در نظر بگیرید ولی یه احتماله اما  بعید هم نیست اجراش کنن!
> در مورد زمان برگذاری کنکور هم نمیشه دقیق بررسی کرد
> ولی به احتمال زیاد بعد ماه رمضان و تقریبا در 18 یا 25 تیر 95 باشه
> حالا چرا؟!
> چون طبق برنامه های آزمون سنجش پیش تا 11 تیر آزمون برگذار میشه
> و به احتمال 90% 18 تیر باشه ینی 2 شوال که میفته دو روز بعد تموم شدن ماه رمضون


یکم دوم سوم شوال که تعطیل رسمیه

----------


## mahdi100

> مطابقت زیست خوب بود؟


سلام بله خیلی خوب بود
لطفا امروز یه چند تا سوال از شیمی را مطابقت دهید

----------


## saj8jad

> به نام خودآ
> سلام دوستان 
> فک میکنم سوالات زیادی درمورد زمان برگذاری کنکور و تاثیر معدل نهائی و خیلی سوالات هس که باید جواب داد
> 
> تاثیر معدل در کنکور95 در مورد تاثیر معدل خیلی از سایت ها و بلاگ ها جوسازی میکنن  میگن35 پس شما همون 35 در نظر بگیرید ولی یه احتماله اما بعید هم نیست اجراش کنن!
> در مورد زمان برگذاری کنکور هم نمیشه دقیق بررسی کرد
> ولی به احتمال زیاد بعد ماه رمضان و تقریبا در 18 یا 25 تیر 95 باشه
> حالا چرا؟!
> چون طبق برنامه های آزمون سنجش پیش تا 11 تیر آزمون برگذار میشه
> ...



اولاً: بنام خدا « به نام خودآ »

دوماً: این رو که خیلی قبل تعاونی سنجش اعلام کردش.

سوماً: مگر همین تعاونی سنجش تاریخ آزمون هاش سنجش پیش 94 رو به دلیل همین ماه رمضان که کنکور سراسری 94 زودتر برگذار شد عقب نیاورد ، پس حتی تعاونی سنجش هم حرفش سند نیست. باید سازمان سنجش رسماً توسط توکلی یا کدخدایی اعلام کنن که کنکور 95 قبل یا بعد از ماه مبارک رمضان هستش وگرنه که من اصلاً میگم برج پنج کنکور 95 بگیرن، فایدش چیه!


در کل به نظرم من قبل ماه مبارک باشه ، چرا؟ چون صدای مراجع بزرگوار درمیاد واس یه مسائلی و از طرفی نمیخوان بهانه بدهند دست امثال ماها که روزه خوری و امثالهم و ...

----------


## ikonkuri

> یکم دوم سوم شوال که تعطیل رسمیه


خب کنکور تجربی جمعه میشه 
ی روز قبل و بعدشم ریاضی و تجربی
یا مثل امسال انسانی و ریاضی پنجشنبه

----------


## ikonkuri

> اولاً: بنام خدا « به نام خودآ »
> 
> دوماً: این رو که خیلی قبل تعاونی سنجش اعلام کردش.
> 
> سوماً: مگر همین تعاونی سنجش تاریخ آزمون هاش سنجش پیش 94 رو به دلیل همین ماه رمضان که کنکور سراسری 94 زودتر برگذار شد عقب نیاورد ، پس حتی تعاونی سنجش هم حرفش سند نیست. باید سازمان سنجش رسماً توسط توکلی یا کدخدایی اعلام کنن که کنکور 95 قبل یا بعد از ماه مبارک رمضان هستش وگرنه که من اصلاً میگم برج پنج کنکور 95 بگیرن، فایدش چیه!
> 
> 
> در کل به نظرم من قبل ماه مبارک باشه ، چرا؟ چون صدای مراجع بزرگوار درمیاد واس یه مسائلی و از طرفی نمیخوان بهانه بدهند دست امثال ماها که روزه خوری و امثالهم و ...


  سلام عزیز من
اولا: به نام خود آ ینی چی؟
ینی به نام اونی که خودش هست و بود و وقتیم بنده به بن بست میخوره به دادش میرسه و میاد
دوما : اینا همش ی تحلیل و پیش بینیه کی از فردا خبر داره عزیزم <3
در ضمن چطور میشه برج 5 کنکور رو برگذار کرد در حالی که برای تصیح و انتخاب رشته های دانشگاه یکی دوماه حداقل وقت میبره
یکم فکر کنید دوست من

----------


## saj8jad

> به نام خودآ
> سلام دوستان 
> فک میکنم سوالات زیادی درمورد زمان برگزاری کنکور و تاثیر معدل نهائی و خیلی سوالات هس که باید جواب داد
> تاثیر معدل در کنکور95 در مورد تاثیر معدل خیلی از سایت ها و بلاگ ها جوسازی میکنن  میگن35 پس شما همون 35 در نظر بگیرید ولی یه احتماله اما بعید هم نیست اجراش کنن!
> در مورد زمان برگذاری کنکور هم نمیشه دقیق بررسی کرد
> ولی به احتمال زیاد بعد ماه رمضان و تقریبا در 18 یا 25 تیر 95 باشه
> حالا چرا؟!
> چون طبق برنامه های آزمون سنجش پیش تا 11 تیر آزمون برگذار میشه
> و به احتمال 90% 18 تیر باشه ینی 2 شوال که میفته دو روز بعد تموم شدن ماه رمضون
> ...



بابا عزیز من این یارو میگه : پیش بینی می شود 35 % بشه!

پیش بینی می شود هنوز که قطعی نشده در ضمن همین الانشم کلی ملت دارن اعتراض میکنن به این تاثیر مسخره نهایی ها در کل به نظرم خیلی بخوان زیادش کنن همون 30% باشه ولی خب هیچ از این بافکرها! بعید هم نیست....

درضمن نکته پایانی اینکه خودت هم میدونی که خیلی پیش بینی ها تو کشور ما صورت میگیره اما ...

----------


## ikonkuri

> بابا عزیز من این یارو میگه : پیش بینی می شود 35 % بشه!
> 
> پیش بینی می شود هنوز که قطعی نشده در ضمن همین الانشم کلی ملت دارن اعتراض میکنن به این تاثیر مسخره نهایی ها در کل به نظرم خیلی بخوان زیادش کنن همون 30% باشه ولی خب هیچ از این بافکرها! بعید هم نیست....
> 
> درضمن نکته پایانی اینکه خودت هم میدونی که خیلی پیش بینی ها تو کشور ما صورت میگیره اما ...


احتیاط شرط عقله
شما فکر کن 35 درصده ، ضرر که نمیکنی عوضش تلاشتو بیشتر کن که بتونی تاثیر معدلو یجوری محوش کنی

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام عزیز من
> اولا: به نام خود آ ینی چی؟
> ینی به نام اونی که خودش هست و بود و وقتیم بنده به بن بست میخوره به دادش میرسه و میاد
> دوما : اینا همش ی تحلیل و پیش بینیه کی از فردا خبر داره عزیزم <3
> در ضمن چطور میشه برج 5 کنکور رو برگذار کرد در حالی که برای تصیح و انتخاب رشته های دانشگاه یکی دوماه حداقل وقت میبره
> یکم فکر کنید دوست من



جواب اولاً : خب باشه داداش همونی که شما میگی: به نام خود آ
جواب دوماً : من بخاطر اینکه شما تیترتون بصورت زیر نوشتین در جوابتون گفتم همون که شما میگی احتماله! و قطعی نیست آخه تیترتون کلی هستش انگار که مثلاً توکلی اومده گفته از طرفی هم در تیترتون خبری از احتمالی و پیش بینی و امثالهم نیشت دادا * جزئیات کامل کنکور سراسری 95 (معدل،زمان برگزاری و ...)*


ادامه جواب دوماً : در ضمن مثال من که گفتم کنکور رو برج 5 برگزار کنن ، یا پیشنهاد یا احتمال شما و تعاونی سنجش و گزینه سه و کانون و ... همش احتماله ، تنها مرجع رسمی هم سازمان سنجش هست...


ببخشید اونوقت یه سوال الان یک آزمون سراسری که زور بزنه 800 هزار داوطلب داره کنکور 95 رو میگم ، چه خبره برای اعلام نتایجش 2 و نیم ماه زمان ببره!
انتخابات ریاست جمهوری که 40 الی 55 میلیون نفر شرکت میکنن نتایجش یک روزه مشخص میشه ، آزمون سراسری دیگه جای خود داره.

----------


## saj8jad

> احتیاط شرط عقله
> شما فکر کن 35 درصده ، ضرر که نمیکنی عوضش تلاشتو بیشتر کن که بتونی تاثیر معدلو یجوری محوش کنی



در ضمن داداش جان من کنکور رو دادم رفت پی کارش ... از دستش راحت شدم .... خخخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## artim

> جواب اولاً : خب باشه داداش همونی که شما میگی: به نام خود آ
> جواب دوماً : من بخاطر اینکه شما تیترتون بصورت زیر نوشتین در جوابتون گفتم همون که شما میگی احتماله! و قطعی نیست آخه تیترتون کلی هستش انگار که مثلاً توکلی اومده گفته از طرفی هم در تیترتون خبری از احتمالی و پیش بینی و امثالهم نیشت دادا * جزئیات کامل کنکور سراسری 95 (معدل،زمان برگزاری و ...)*
> 
> 
> ادامه جواب دوماً : در ضمن مثال من که گفتم کنکور رو برج 5 برگزار کنن ، یا پیشنهاد یا احتمال شما و تعاونی سنجش و گزینه سه و کانون و ... همش احتماله ، تنها مرجع رسمی هم سازمان سنجش هست...
> 
> 
> ببخشید اونوقت یه سوال الان یک آزمون سراسری که زور بزنه 800 هزار داوطلب داره کنکور 95 رو میگم ، چه خبره برای اعلام نتایجش 2 و نیم زمان ببره!
> انتخابات ریاست جمهوری که 40 الی 55 میلیون نفر شرکت میکنن نتایجش یک روزه مشخص میشه ، آزمون سراسری دیگه جای خود داره.


انتخابات ریاست جمهور با کنکور یکیه؟؟؟؟

----------


## ikonkuri

> جواب اولاً : خب باشه داداش همونی که شما میگی: به نام خود آ
> جواب دوماً : من بخاطر اینکه شما تیترتون بصورت زیر نوشتین در جوابتون گفتم همون که شما میگی احتماله! و قطعی نیست آخه تیترتون کلی هستش انگار که مثلاً توکلی اومده گفته از طرفی هم در تیترتون خبری از احتمالی و پیش بینی و امثالهم نیشت دادا * جزئیات کامل کنکور سراسری 95 (معدل،زمان برگزاری و ...)*
> 
> 
> ادامه جواب دوماً : در ضمن مثال من که گفتم کنکور رو برج 5 برگزار کنن ، یا پیشنهاد یا احتمال شما و تعاونی سنجش و گزینه سه و کانون و ... همش احتماله ، تنها مرجع رسمی هم سازمان سنجش هست...
> 
> 
> ببخشید اونوقت یه سوال الان یک آزمون سراسری که زور بزنه 800 هزار داوطلب داره کنکور 95 رو میگم ، چه خبره برای اعلام نتایجش 2 و نیم زمان ببره!
> انتخابات ریاست جمهوری که 40 الی 55 میلیون نفر شرکت میکنن نتایجش یک روزه مشخص میشه ، آزمون سراسری دیگه جای خود داره.


عزیـــــــــــــــزمی
این لیستی که میری انتخاب رشته کنیا ها بعد اعلام تایج نهائی
جوابای قبولی تو دانشگاها تو شهریور میاد البته اگه کنکور تو اواخر خرداد تا هفته اول تیر برگذار بشه
بعد اون دانشگاه ها ک لیست گله ای قبول نمیکنن اونا میطولن! عزیزم
بعد اگه ای ن فرایند کنکور ی ماه تاخیر داشته باشه نتایج و در نتیجه شروع کلاس های دانشگا ها هم دیر میشه
شما ک کنکور دادی پس مارو حرص نده دی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Blue.sky

*رییس سنجش آموزش و پرورش  یکی از اعضایی هست که درجلسه تعیین تاثیر معدل  شرکت میکنه و ایشون میگه تاثیر معدل همون 25 درصد هست ولی دوستان کاسه داغ تر آش، میگن 35 درصد میشه!!! 
واقعا سوال اینه که هدف از این حرفا چیه ؟!تخریب روحیه ؟! یا ... ؟!
*

----------


## saj8jad

> انتخابات ریاست جمهور با کنکور یکیه؟؟؟؟



عجب ها ...

داداش گلم من میگم انتخابات ریاست جمهوری که ملت 50 میلیون میان رای میدن 1 روزه اعلام نتیجه میکنن دیگه کنکور در برابر انتخابات ریاست جمهوری چیزی نیست حدود یک پنجاهمش نیست که اعلام نتایجش که بخوان حدود 2 ماه زمان ببره...! 

خب حالا تعداد داوطلبین کنکور سراسری 95 کلاً زور بزنه زیر 800 هزار نفر هستند دادا آپلو که نمیخوان هوا کنن...

----------


## ikonkuri

> عجب ها ...
> 
> داداش گلم من میگم انتخابات ریاست جمهوری که ملت 50 میلیون میان رای میدن 1 روزه اعلام نتیجه میکنن دیگه کنکور در برابر انتخابات ریاست جمهوری چیزی نیست حدود یک پنجاهمش نیست که اعلام نتایجش که بخوان حدود 2 ماه زمان ببره...! 
> 
> خب حالا تعداد داوطلبین کنکور سراسری 95 کلاً زور بزنه زیر 800 هزار نفر هستند دادا آپلو که نمیخوان هوا کنن...


خخخخخخخخخخخ کنکور است دگر باید تحمل کرد :Yahoo (19):

----------


## artim

> عجب ها ...
> 
> داداش گلم من میگم انتخابات ریاست جمهوری که ملت 50 میلیون میان رای میدن 1 روزه اعلام نتیجه میکنن دیگه کنکور در برابر انتخابات ریاست جمهوری چیزی نیست حدود یک پنجاهمش نیست که اعلام نتایجش که بخوان حدود 2 ماه زمان ببره...! 
> 
> خب حالا تعداد داوطلبین کنکور سراسری 95 کلاً زور بزنه زیر 800 هزار نفر هستند دادا آپلو که نمیخوان هوا کنن...


توی انتخابات ریاست جمهور سوال طرح نمیشه ها
توی کنکور بعد از ازمون باید بررسی کنن که سوالی اشتباه هست حذف بشه
در مرحله بعد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها رو بگیرن 
سنجش کلی بروکراسی داره تا مطمئن بشن مشکلی نباشه و حقی ضایع نمیشه
بعد برفرض که دو روزه اعلام شد نتایج و انتخاب رشته هم کردی تا مهرماه که نمیشه بری دانشگاه
انتخابات رییس جمهوری اگه بیش از چند روز طول بکشه احتمال تقلب و..... هست

----------


## saj8jad

> عزیـــــــــــــــزمی
> این لیستی که میری انتخاب رشته کنیا ها بعد اعلام تایج نهائی
> جوابای قبولی تو دانشگاها تو شهریور میاد البته اگه کنکور تو اواخر خرداد تا هفته اول تیر برگذار بشه
> بعد اون دانشگاه ها ک لیست گله ای قبول نمیکنن اونا میطولن! عزیزم
> بعد اگه ای ن فرایند کنکور ی ماه تاخیر داشته باشه نتایج و در نتیجه شروع کلاس های دانشگا ها هم دیر میشه
> شما ک کنکور دادی پس مارو حرص نده دی



والا قصد حرص دادن شما رو ندارم داداشی
در کل راصت میگی
مسولین سازمان رنجش و بدبختی کشور آخه بد باورشون شده فکر کردن واقعاً میخوان آپولو هوا کنن...
فقط میگم کلاً با نظم و مدیریت همه چیز قابل حل شدنه ... ولی کو نظم کو مدیریت کو ...!

ان شاء الله موفق باشی

----------


## ikonkuri

> والا قصد حرص دادن شما رو ندارم داداشی
> در کل راصت میگی
> مسولین سازمان رنجش و بدبختی کشور آخه بد باورشون شده فکر کردن واقعاً میخوان آپولو هوا کنن...
> فقط میگم کلاً با نظم و مدیریت همه چیز قابل حل شدنه ... ولی کو نظم کو مدیریت کو ...!
> 
> ان شاء الله موفق باشی


منم از خدامه تاثیر معدل 25 درصد بمونه 
چون واقعا میانگین خیلی پائین بود
پارسال ک من ششنیدم میانگین کتبی نهائی 12.50 بوده ینی کسی بالای این نمره باشه کتبیش تقریبا از نصف داوطلبا جلوتره!
ولی با این احتساب نباید کنکور وردست کم گرفت

----------


## saj8jad

> توی انتخابات ریاست جمهور سوال طرح نمیشه ها
> توی کنکور بعد از ازمون باید بررسی کنن که سوالی اشتباه هست حذف بشه
> در مرحله بعد ظرفیت دانشگاه ها رو بگیرن 
> سنجش کلی بروکراسی اداری و از این چیزا داره تا مطمئن بشن مشکلی نباشه و حقی ضایع نمیشه
> بعد برفرض که دو روزه اعلام شد نتایج و انتخاب رشته هم کردی تا مهرماه که نمیشه بری دانشگاه



منم این چیزا رو میدونم داداش جان که تو انتخابات سوال طرح نمیشه! اما شمردن 50 الی 60 میلیون برگ رای ملت در عرض حدود 24 ساعت هم کار سختیه

یعنی چی بعد از کنکور باید بررسی کنن سوال اشتباه نباشه اگرم بود حذف بشه! البته این شاهکارهای سازمان سنجشه!

فکر نمیکنم گرفتن ظرفیت دانشگاه ها هم پروسه خیلی زمان دار و طولانی باشه!

در مورد ضایع شدن حق داوطلبا هم که اصلاً ولش کن ، اون جمعیت عظیم رو دیدنین واس کنکور 93 داشتن سازمان سنجش رو با خاک یکسان میکردن بخاطر بی عدالتی و نابرابری و حق خوری، عکس هاش رو تو نت با عنوان اعتراض کنکورهای 93 سرچ کنین پیدا میشه ....

با خط آخر حرفتون کاملاً موافقم ، خب بجاش میتونن کنکور رو دیرتر برگزار کنن....

----------


## artim

> منم این چیزا رو میدونم داداش جان که تو انتخابات سوال طرح نمیشه! اما شمردن 50 الی 60 میلیون برگ رای ملت در عرض حدود 24 ساعت هم کار سختیه
> 
> یعنی چی بعد از کنکور باید بررسی کنن سوال اشتباه نباشه اگرم بود حذف بشه! البته این شاهکارهای سازمان سنجشه!
> 
> فکر نمیکنم گرفتن ظرفیت دانشگاه ها هم پروسه خیلی زمان دار و طولانی باشه!
> 
> در مورد ضایع شدن حق داوطلبا هم که اصلاً ولش کن ، اون جمعیت عظیم رو دیدنین واس کنکور 93 داشتن سازمان سنجش رو با خاک یکسان میکردن بخاطر بی عدالتی و نابرابری و حق خوری ، عکس هاش رو تو نت با عنوان اعتراض کنکورهای 93 سرچ کنین پیدا میشه ....
> 
> با خط آخر حرفتون کاملاً موافقم ، خب بجاش میتونن کنکور رو دیرتر برگزار کنن....


بوده بعد کنکور سوالی رو حذف کنن پس این کار هم زمان میخواد
50 میلیون رای توسط حداقل 4-5 میلیون نفر در سطح کشور شمرده میشه و باید 24 ساعته اعلام بشه وگرنه حرف و نقل به وجود میاد از تقلب و...

اما پاسخبرگ توسط کامپیوتر تصحیح میشه بعدش بصورت رندوم باید بررسی کنن که ایا اشتباه نشده
اتفاقا اصلی ترین چیزی که باعث افزایش زمان اعلام نتایج میشه
ظرفیت دانشگاه هاست
نشون به اون نشون که حتی بعد یکماه که نتایج میاد و انتخاب رشته صورت میگیره چند روز بعد اعلام نتایج و اومدن کد رشته های دانشگاهی سنجش اطلاعیه میزنه که فلان ظرفیت دانشگاه افزایش پیدا کرده یا کاهش مهم ترین دلیلش که طول میکشه همینه

----------


## ikonkuri

> منم این چیزا رو میدونم داداش جان که تو انتخابات سوال طرح نمیشه! اما شمردن 50 الی 60 میلیون برگ رای ملت در عرض حدود 24 ساعت هم کار سختیه
> 
> یعنی چی بعد از کنکور باید بررسی کنن سوال اشتباه نباشه اگرم بود حذف بشه! البته این شاهکارهای سازمان سنجشه!
> 
> فکر نمیکنم گرفتن ظرفیت دانشگاه ها هم پروسه خیلی زمان دار و طولانی باشه!
> 
> در مورد ضایع شدن حق داوطلبا هم که اصلاً ولش کن ، اون جمعیت عظیم رو دیدنین واس کنکور 93 داشتن سازمان سنجش رو با خاک یکسان میکردن بخاطر بی عدالتی و نابرابری و حق خوری، عکس هاش رو تو نت با عنوان اعتراض کنکورهای 93 سرچ کنین پیدا میشه ....
> 
> با خط آخر حرفتون کاملاً موافقم ، خب بجاش میتونن کنکور رو دیرتر برگزار کنن....


بازم میگین دیرتر ک 
اخه دیر تر بذارن دانشگاها نمیتونن ساماندهی کنن
همین الانش خیلی از دانشگاه ها ترم 1 رو 15-16 آبان برگذار میکنن
حالا اگ بخواد حتی ی هفته دیرتر بگذار بشه که ترم یک دانشگاه حجم درسا زیاد میشه و افت تحصیلی
معقولانه نیس اصلا دیر دادن کنکور
به من بود میگفتم کنکورو بعد امتحانات پیش برگزارش کنن
بچه ها برن تابستونو صفا کنن
والا الان تو دانشگاه دانشجوای پزشکی انگار شکست عشقی خوردن انقدی ک حجم درسا زیاده!

----------


## saj8jad

> بوده بعد کنکور سوالی رو حذف کنن پس این کار هم زمان میخواد
> 50 میلیون رای توسط حداقل 4-5 میلیون نفر در سطح کشور شمره میشه
> اما پاسخبرگ توسط کامپیوتر تصحیح میشه بعدش بصورت رندوم باید بررسی کنن که ایا اشتباه نشده
> اتفاقا اصلی ترین چیزی که باعث افزایش زمان اعلام نتایج میشه
> ظرفیت دانشگاه هاست
> نشون به اون نشون که حتی بعد یکماه که نتایج میاد و انتخاب رشته صورت میگیره چند روز بعد اعلام نتایج و اومدن کد رشته های دانشگاهی سنجش اطلاعیه میزنه که فلان ظرفیت دانشگاه افزایش پیدا کرده یا کاهش مهم ترین دلیلش که طول میکشه همینه




خب آره من با کلیت حرفاتون موافق هستم میدونم کنکور سراسری در کل پروسه زمانبری هستش البته با بی تدبیری آقایون.... که صدالبته با این همه که زمان اعلام نتایج طولانی میشه بازهم سازمان سنجش هر ساله یه سوتی به دست گلی به آب میده 
برای چی
چون اصلاً در کارشون نظم و مدیریت ندارن وگرنه کل این پروسه و این چیزای که شما گفتین کلاً سر و تهش تو 1.5 ماه حدود 45 روز باید جمع بشه تموم بشه بر رد کارش...

----------


## ikonkuri

خیلی از گرونی ها هم به همین کنکور بستس 
تحریما اثر میذاره دیگه

----------


## saj8jad

> خیلی از گرونی ها هم به همین کنکور بستس 
> تحریما اثر میذاره دیگه




داداش حسابی دیگه سیاسی شد از کنکور رفتیم به انتخابات ریاست جمهوری
دیگه پای تحریم ها رو نکش وسط که داداش شر میشه ... خخخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saj8jad

> بازم میگین دیرتر ک 
> اخه دیر تر بذارن دانشگاها نمیتونن ساماندهی کنن
> همین الانش خیلی از دانشگاه ها ترم 1 رو 15-16 آبان برگذار میکنن
> حالا اگ بخواد حتی ی هفته دیرتر بگذار بشه که ترم یک دانشگاه حجم درسا زیاد میشه و افت تحصیلی
> معقولانه نیس اصلا دیر دادن کنکور
> به من بود میگفتم کنکورو بعد امتحانات پیش برگزارش کنن
> بچه ها برن تابستونو صفا کنن
> والا الان تو دانشگاه دانشجوای پزشکی انگار شکست عشقی خوردن انقدی ک حجم درسا زیاده!




داداش ولش کن اینقدر حرص نخور تو چیکا به سازماندهی کردن دانشگاه ها داری ... خخخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ikonkuri

نمیذارن که همش حرص میدن

----------


## Orwell

> پارسال ک من ششنیدم میانگین کتبی نهائی 12.50 بوده ینی کسی بالای این نمره باشه کتبیش تقریبا از نصف داوطلبا جلوتره!
> ولی با این احتساب نباید کنکور وردست کم گرفت


سلام
بارها گفتم دانش اموزانی که خواهان رشته های تاپ هستن نباید به میانگین نمرات یا معدل فکر کنن. 12.5 که سهله اصن ما درنظر بگیریم میانگین 2.5 بوده.
اما ایا کسی که پزشکی یا دندون میخواد معدلش 13 هم باشه کفایت میکنه ؟ آخه 13 از 12.5 میانگین بالاتره که.
قطعا جواب خیر هست چون بالغ بر 99 درصد قبولی های رشته های تاپ معدلهای بالای 19 و حتی بالاتر از 19.5 داشتن.

----------


## ikonkuri

> سلام
> بارها گفتم دانش اموزانی که خواهان رشته های تاپ هستن نباید به میانگین نمرات یا معدل فکر کنن. 12.5 که سهله اصن ما درنظر بگیریم میانگین 2.5 بوده.
> اما ایا کسی که پزشکی یا دندون میخواد معدلش 13 هم باشه کفایت میکنه ؟ آخه 13 از 12.5 میانگین بالاتره که.
> قطعا جواب خیر هست چون بالغ بر 99 درصد قبولی های رشته های تاپ معدلهای بالای 19 و حتی بالاتر از 19.5 داشتن.


چرا اتفاقا من کسیو دیدم معدلش 13 بوده الان پزشکی تهرانه ولی متاسفانه کنکور91 داده!

----------


## mostafa.95

منم یکی از اقواممون با معدل 10 کنکور 92 پزشکی بیرجند اورد ولی به قول یکی از دوستان این طور قبول شدنا ازکنکور 93 به بعد با این روش تاثیر معدل مثل دیو سپید و سیمرغ تو داستان ها هست. :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ikonkuri

> منم یکی از اقواممون با معدل 10 کنکور 92 پزشکی بیرجند اورد ولی به قول یکی از دوستان این طور قبول شدنا ازکنکور 93 به بعد با این روش تاثیر معدل مثل دیو سپید و سیمرغ تو داستان ها هست.


شما تلاشتنو بکنید مطمئنم اگه بخوان تاثیر معدلو ببرن بالا ترمیم معدلم در نظر میگیرن 
اینطوری دیگه بی عدالتی پیش نمیاد

----------


## mostafa.95

> شما تلاشتنو بکنید مطمئنم اگه بخوان تاثیر معدلو ببرن بالا ترمیم معدلم در نظر میگیرن 
> اینطوری دیگه بی عدالتی پیش نمیاد


خداکنه.

----------


## ikonkuri

> خداکنه.


ایسنا - امکان "ترمیم معدل دیپلم" درصورت تصویب
البته این چیزیه که فعلا میگن و تصویب نشده

----------


## mostafa.95

> ایسنا - امکان "ترمیم معدل دیپلم" درصورت تصویب
> البته این چیزیه که فعلا میگن و تصویب نشده


ببخشید یه سوال داشتم.با تصویب این قانون،طرف باید دوباره دیپلمشو بده و به قول معروف ترمیمش کنه یا معدل دیپلم تاثیر مستقیم نخواهد داشت؟یعنی مثل کنکور 92 که تاثییر معدل غیر مستقیم بود

----------


## Northern Eagle

استارتر عزیز من این طوری فک نمیکنم نظر شما هم محترمه ولی فعلا زوده که در مورد درصد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی و زمان کنکور 95 با قطعیت نظر بدیم

----------


## Bano.m

> نه سال 92 هم 25% بود غیر مستقیم ولی برا کنکور 93 ، 25% مستقیم شد 35 درصد هم گفتن ولی معمولا اواخر آبان و آذرماه تائید و یا رد میشه 
> باید منتظر بود
> ولی فک کنم همونی بشه ک میگن ینی35%
> اخه کم کمک میخوان برسونن به 85 درصد
> به هر حال بچه پولدارا میرن بهترین دانشگاه ها و بهترین رشته ها
> فقرا روز به روز فقیرتر و ثروتمندا هم رو به روز ثروتمند تر میشن


تاثیر منفیم داره؟....نهایی معدلم خیلی پایین شده اینطوری که داغون میشیم.

----------


## sepanta1990

اینکه الان میگن تاثیر معدل مستقیم شده یعنی چی؟ قبلا غیر مستقیم بود چطور بود؟

----------


## Bano.m

> احتیاط شرط عقله
> شما فکر کن 35 درصده ، ضرر که نمیکنی عوضش تلاشتو بیشتر کن که بتونی تاثیر معدلو یجوری محوش کنی


چجوری؟این تاثیر معدل واین چیزا میکن ینی چی؟میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟

----------


## sis413

اصن نمیشه چیزیو پیش بینی کرد ببینیم مسئولان فردا پس فردا حالشون خوبه یانه اونوخت معلوم میشه چ بلایی سرمون میاد

----------


## ikonkuri

> تاثیر منفیم داره؟....نهایی معدلم خیلی پایین شده اینطوری که داغون میشیم.



اتفاقا تاثیر منفی داره ولی با چن درصد بالا بردن هر درس تو کنکور میشه جبران کردش

----------


## ikonkuri

> اینکه الان میگن تاثیر معدل مستقیم شده یعنی چی؟ قبلا غیر مستقیم بود چطور بود؟


قبلا ینی 92 و قبل اون تاثیر مستقیم نداشت
به این صورت که طرف اگ نهایی 10 بود تو کنکور اصلا نمره تاثیر نداش هر چی میزد همون میشد
ولی کسی ک نمرش20 بود یه مقدار درصدی بر اساس تراز و... میرف رو درصد درساش
الان اگه 20 نگیری و صد بزنی برات 100% حساب نمیشه
ینی باید کتبی نهائیت 20 باشه و کنکور 100 بزنی تا 100 حساب بشه
تقریبا ی همچی سیستمی هس

----------


## Dr.Younes

من با معدل کتبی ١٧.١٣ امید ب پزشکی داشته باشم؟
با این وضع ک پدرمون دراومده...

----------


## Bano.m

> اتفاقا تاثیر منفی داره ولی با چن درصد بالا بردن هر درس تو کنکور میشه جبران کردش


من هیچی در این مورد نمی دونم ونیاز به توضیحات بیشتر وراهنمایی دارم
میشه بیشتر بگین؟

----------


## ikonkuri

> اصن نمیشه چیزیو پیش بینی کرد ببینیم مسئولان فردا پس فردا حالشون خوبه یانه اونوخت معلوم میشه چ بلایی سرمون میاد


میگم که هر ک پولش بیشتره احتمال موفقتش بیشتره :Yahoo (83): 
برا کنکور یا باید پولتو پاره کنی یا باید دو حرف اول کنکورو پاره کنی
بی ادبی نباشه البته  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Bano.m

> قبلا ینی 92 و قبل اون تاثیر مستقیم نداشت
> به این صورت که طرف اگ نهایی 10 بود تو کنکور اصلا نمره تاثیر نداش هر چی میزد همون میشد
> ولی کسی ک نمرش20 بود یه مقدار درصدی بر اساس تراز و... میرف رو درصد درساش
> الان اگه 20 نگیری و صد بزنی برات 100% حساب نمیشه
> ینی باید کتبی نهائیت 20 باشه و کنکور 100 بزنی تا 100 حساب بشه
> تقریبا ی همچی سیستمی هس


 اگه کتبی نمره پایین(ینی ده) بگیریم بر فرض کنکور 100 بزنیم....وضعیتش چجوریه؟

----------


## ikonkuri

> من با معدل کتبی ١٧.١٣ امید ب پزشکی داشته باشم؟
> با این وضع ک پدرمون دراومده...



سلام چرا که نه آقا :Yahoo (83): 
 شما برنامه نویسیت عالیه فقط یکم پشتکار کنی به چیزی ک میخوای میرسی

----------


## ikonkuri

> اگه کتبی نمره پایین(ینی ده) بگیریم بر فرض کنکور 100 بزنیم....وضعیتش چجوریه؟


خب معلومه دیگه نمرتون تاثیر منفی میذاره
100 هم بزنی صد میشه ولی براساس تراز شما بعد اون نفراتی هستی که نمرات اون در سشون بیشتر از شماس

----------


## armino

خود رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش و پروش کشور اعلام کرد که
تاثیر معدل سال سوم دبیرستان همان 25% خواهد بود و به علاوه اون از نمره کتبی خرداد پایه های دوم و پیش دانشگاهی به شرطی که نهایی باشه تاثیر خواهد داشت

----------


## armino

راستی میدونید کارنامه نهایی رو کی میدن؟

----------


## ikonkuri

> خود رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش و پروش کشور اعلام کرد که
> تاثیر معدل سال سوم دبیرستان همان 25% خواهد بود و به علاوه اون از نمره کتبی خرداد پایه های دوم و پیش دانشگاهی به شرطی که نهایی باشه تاثیر خواهد داشت



درسته همش یه فرضیس ولی سال قبل هم همین اخبار بود ینی اومدو تاثیر مستقیم گذاشت
تاثیر ۳۵ درصدی معدل در کنکور سال آینده | آی کنکوری

----------


## Hanie76

> راستی میدونید کارنامه نهایی رو کی میدن؟


هفته اول مرداد تقریبا4 مرداد

----------


## ikonkuri

> راستی میدونید کارنامه نهایی رو کی میدن؟



البته الان فکرتونو با این چیزا درگیر نکنید
بشینید راحت برا کنکور بخونید

----------


## Blue.sky

> البته الان فکرتونو با این چیزا درگیر نکنید
> بشینید راحت برا کنکور بخونید



مجری تو برنامه گزینه 2 پرسید حتما برای کنکور 95 ، 25 درصد هست ؟ گفت بله برای دانش آموزایی که سوم رو تموم کردن و میرن پیش در کنکور 95 ، 25 درصد هست و اگر پایه های دوم و پیش نهایی بشن ممکن هست برای سالهای بعد این افزایش داشته باشه و خودش تاکید هم کرد که این 25 درصد برای دانش آموزانی که امسال میرن سال سوم ممکن هست تغییر کنه و ممکن است بازم ثابت بمونه یعنی حتی برای سال 96 هم احتمال ثابت بودن هست.
یعنی خودشون میدونن  و یه بار هم تو رادیو کارشناسشون گفت که دروس کنکور فقط سال سوم نیس که هر سال اونو زیاد کنن.
*
دوست عزیز فکر همه رو با این اخبار بی اساس و پیش بینی ها به هم میریزی بعد میگی با خیال راحت درس بخونید ؟! 
برادر من انصافت کجا رفته؟!
- اگر قصد شما کمک کردن و اطلاع رسانی هست  این راهش نیست که حرف که با یقین گفته میشه رو رد کنین و پیش بینی رو بچسبین !
- اگر قصد شما اعتراض به تاثیر معدل هست که اینم راهش نیست موضوعی که به ضرر ماست و خودمون اعتراض داریم با صدای بلند فریاد بزنی و اونا هم بگن این بی اراده ها که باور کردن تاثیر زیاد میشه پس اگه زیاد هم کنیم چندان شوکی به داوطلبا وارد نمیشه !
- و اگر قصد شما اینه که بگین معدل شما بالاست و از موضوع  تاثیر معدل خوشحال هستین و قصد تخریب روحیه بقیه رو دارین،  اینم روشی بس ناجوانمردانه هست که یقینا با این روش موفقیت حاصل نمیشه !

انشا... که قصد شما بند 3 نبود.
موفق باشین
*

----------


## Hellion

> مجری تو برنامه گزینه 2 پرسید حتما برای کنکور 95 ، 25 درصد هست ؟ گفت بله برای دانش آموزایی که سوم رو تموم کردن و میرن پیش در کنکور 95 ، 25 درصد هست و اگر پایه های دوم و پیش نهایی بشن ممکن هست برای سالهای بعد این افزایش داشته باشه و خودش تاکید هم کرد که این 25 درصد برای دانش آموزانی که امسال میرن سال سوم ممکن هست تغییر کنه و ممکن است بازم ثابت بمونه یعنی حتی برای سال 96 هم احتمال ثابت بودن هست.
> یعنی خودشون میدونن  و یه بار هم تو رادیو کارشناسشون گفت که دروس کنکور فقط سال سوم نیس که هر سال اونو زیاد کنن.
> *
> دوست عزیز فکر همه رو با این اخبار بی اساس و پیش بینی ها به هم میریزی بعد میگی با خیال راحت درس بخونید ؟! 
> برادر من انصافت کجا رفته؟!
> - اگر قصد شما کمک کردن و اطلاع رسانی هست  این راهش نیست که حرف که با یقین گفته میشه رو رد کنین و پیش بینی رو بچسبین !
> - اگر قصد شما اعتراض به تاثیر معدل هست که اینم راهش نیست موضوعی که به ضرر ماست و خودمون اعتراض داریم با صدای بلند فریاد بزنی و اونا هم بگن این بی اراده ها که باور کردن تاثیر زیاد میشه پس اگه زیاد هم کنیم چندان شوکی به داوطلبا وارد نمیشه !
> - و اگر قصد شما اینه که بگین معدل شما بالاست و از موضوع  تاثیر معدل خوشحال هستین اینم روشی بس ناجوانمردانه هست که یقینا با این روش موفقیت حاصل نمیشه !
> 
> ...



چرا ناجوانمردانست درس خونده نمره و معدل نهاییش بالا رفته رتبه خوب و تاثیر و درصد خوب نوش جونش...

----------


## Blue.sky

> چرا ناجوانمردانست درس خونده نمره و معدل نهاییش بالا رفته رتبه خوب و تاثیر و درصد خوب نوش جونش...



درس و معدل رو برای اعضا انجمن خونده که اینجا بیاد بگه و تخریب روحیه کنه ؟؟؟
برای بقیقه حرفام جوابی نداشتی ؟؟؟
من از شما پرسیدم ؟؟؟

----------


## Hellion

> درس و معدل رو برای اعضا انجمن خونده که اینجا بیاد بگه ؟؟؟
> برای بقیقه حرفام جوابی نداشتی ؟؟؟
> من از شما پرسیدم ؟؟؟


ایشون که نگفتن معدلشون خوبه یا بد .. من بند 3 رو جواب دادم .. مخاطبم کلی بود نه فقط شما ... نظر میدی انتظار داشته باش نظر هم بشنوی

----------


## Blue.sky

> ایشون که نگفتن معدلشون خوبه یا بد .. من بند 3 رو جواب دادم .. مخاطبم کلی بود نه فقط شما ... نظر میدی انتظار داشته باش نظر هم بشنوی



وقتی مخاطب خاص هست و نقل قول شده نظری از بقیه پرسیده نشده !

----------


## Hellion

> وقتی مخاطب خاص هست و نقل قول شده نظری از بقیه پرسیده نشده !


نقل قول کردم که اون حرفو تکرار نکنم و جواب به اون کلی باشه ...

----------


## Amiiin

باو معاون سنجش توی برنامع گزینه ۲ گفت ۲۵٪ ثابت میمونه امسال

----------


## Majid-VZ

دوستان عزیز تا وقتی که سنجش خودش تو سایتش نزد که تاثیر معدل 35% شد الکی حاشیه نرین!
ممنون

----------


## Blue.sky

[QUOTE=Majid-VZ;478336]دوستان عزیز تا وقتی که سنجش خودش تو سایتش نزد که تاثیر معدل 35% شد الکی حاشیه نرین!
ممنون[/QUOTE

*دوست عزیز اعتراض منم به اینه که چرا حاشیه میسازن ؟ چرا بهانه به دست سنجشیا میدن ؟*

----------


## Majid-VZ

[QUOTE=blue;478345]


> دوستان عزیز تا وقتی که سنجش خودش تو سایتش نزد که تاثیر معدل 35% شد الکی حاشیه نرین!
> ممنون[/QUOTE
> 
> *دوست عزیز اعتراض منم به اینه که چرا حاشیه میسازن ؟ چرا بهانه به دست سنجشیا میدن ؟*


برادر چرا منو میزنی ؟
من مخاطبم همه بودن!!

----------


## Blue.sky

[QUOTE=Majid-VZ;478347]


> برادر چرا منو میزنی ؟
> من مخاطبم همه بودن!!


نه برادر جان  :Yahoo (81): 
میگم منظور منم اینه ولی کو گوش شنوا

----------


## saaaaaa

اصل موفقیت کنکوره پس تو حاشیه نبرین...

----------


## ikonkuri

> اصل موفقیت کنکوره پس تو حاشیه نبرین...


قبلا گفتم بازم میگم
شما یجوری خودتونو برا کنکور اماده کنید که گویا قراره 35% بشه
اصلا به سازمان سنجش و اینا از الان اعتمادی نیست

----------


## ikonkuri

[QUOTE=Majid-VZ;478347]


> برادر چرا منو میزنی ؟
> من مخاطبم همه بودن!!


  مجید جان شما کارت درسته 
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saj8jad

> منم یکی از اقواممون با معدل 10 کنکور 92 پزشکی بیرجند اورد ولی به قول یکی از دوستان این طور قبول شدنا ازکنکور 93 به بعد با این روش تاثیر معدل مثل دیو سپید و سیمرغ تو داستان ها هست.




عاغا برو دیپلم مجدد بگیر همین شهریور ماه ، تا این قانون تصویب بشه ، عمر من و شما تموم شده ... خخخ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saj8jad

> تاثیر منفیم داره؟....نهایی معدلم خیلی پایین شده اینطوری که داغون میشیم.



برو دیپلم مجدد بگیر خیالت رو راحت کن ...

----------


## Bano.m

> برو دیپلم مجدد بگیر خیالت رو راحت کن ...


گفتنش راحته....اما محاله خانوادم قبول کنن..اونا هنوز از نمراتم خبر ندارن..البته خودمم خبر ندارم....ولی میدونم گند زدم بهشون ....میگن دیپلم ریاضیو که دوباره نمیشه گرفت...قید بقیه رشته ها رو  هم زدم .

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

الان تاثیر نمرات نهایی واسه ما درس به درس هستش دیگه آره؟

یعنی معدل هیچ دخالتی نداره؟

نمره فیزیک تراز میگیرن ازش با ترازی ک از درصد کنکور میگیری جمع میشه؟

چه جوریاست؟

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان عزیز تا وقتی که سنجش خودش تو سایتش نزد که تاثیر معدل 35% شد الکی حاشیه نرین!
> ممنون



این شد یه حرف حساب ، کلاً با حرفت منافقم ....

----------


## saj8jad

> الان تاثیر نمرات نهایی واسه ما درس به درس هستش دیگه آره؟
> 
> یعنی معدل هیچ دخالتی نداره؟
> 
> نمره فیزیک تراز میگیرن ازش با ترازی ک از درصد کنکور میگیری جمع میشه؟
> 
> چه جوریاست؟



آره دقیقاً تراز میگیرن یعنی؛

تراز نمره نهایی *×* 25% *+* تراز درصد کنکور *×* 75% *=* تراز کل

----------


## saj8jad

> گفتنش راحته....اما محاله خانوادم قبول کنن..اونا هنوز از نمراتم خبر ندارن..البته خودمم خبر ندارم....ولی میدونم گند زدم بهشون ....میگن دیپلم ریاضیو که دوباره نمیشه گرفت...قید بقیه رشته ها رو  هم زدم .



نه برعکس خیلی هم راحته ... شما باید با انواع و اقسام راه های مختلف بتونی خانواده محترم رو بپیچونی دیگه!

مثلاً بگی میخوام دیپلم تجربی هم داشته باشم مگه عیبه ، خیلی از دوستام همین کارو کردن من مثل اونها میخوام درسهای تجربی رو بخونم ببینم درس های تجربی چطوریه؟! یا مثلاً درس زیست رو دوست دارم میخوام بخونمش و .... یا هزار راه و روش دیگه ...

شما دیپلم ریاضی داری دیگه ! دیگه نمیتونی دیپلم ریاضی بگیری ، فقط یا تجربی یا انسانی 

دروس عمومی و تاریخ معاصر رشته تجربی که یکی هستند با رشته ریاضی ، فقط یه زیست و زمین اضافی داره
تازه ریاضیاتشم سبکتر و راحت تره

----------


## Bano.m

> نه برعکس خیلی هم راحته ... شما باید با انواع و اقسام راه های مختلف بتونی خانواده محترم رو بپیچونی دیگه!
> 
> مثلاً بگی میخوام دیپلم تجربی هم داشته باشم مگه عیبه ، خیلی از دوستام همین کارو کردن من مثل اونها میخوام درسهای تجربی رو بخونم ببینم درس های تجربی چطوریه؟! یا مثلاً درس زیست رو دوست دارم میخوام بخونمش و .... یا هزار راه و روش دیگه ...
> 
> شما دیپلم ریاضی داری دیگه ! دیگه نمیتونی دیپلم ریاضی بگیری ، فقط یا تجربی یا انسانی 
> 
> دروس عمومی و تاریخ معاصر رشته تجربی که یکی هستند با رشته ریاضی ، فقط یه زیست و زمین اضافی داره
> تازه ریاضیاتشم سبکتر و راحت تره


متااسفانه یا خوشبختانه اصلا نمیشه پیچوندشون....به نظر من اگه امتحانا شهریور  باشه تابستون یا یه سال ادم الکی هدر میره...
اوه...اگه بگم دیپلم تجربی مطمئنم همه با هم بهم حمله میکنن (البته در حد شوخی)
اخه سال اول توی انتخاب رشته همه میگفتن برو تجربی...منم میگفتم اصلا نمی تونم زیستو تحمل کنم...تحمل که چه عرض کنم اصلا نمی تونم حضور پیدا کنم(از فرط علاقه)
البته زیست در حد افزودن اطلاعات پزشکی که به درد زندگی روز مره میخوره شیرینه...خلاصه اینکه اگه الان بگم دیپلم تجربی میخوام همه شاخ در میارن...شایدم بدتر از اون .

----------


## saj8jad

> متااسفانه یا خوشبختانه اصلا نمیشه پیچوندشون....به نظر من اگه امتحانا شهریور  باشه تابستون یا یه سال ادم الکی هدر میره...
> اوه...اگه بگم دیپلم تجربی مطمئنم همه با هم بهم حمله میکنن (البته در حد شوخی)
> اخه سال اول توی انتخاب رشته همه میگفتن برو تجربی...منم میگفتم اصلا نمی تونم زیستو تحمل کنم...تحمل که چه عرض کنم اصلا نمی تونم حضور پیدا کنم(از فرط علاقه)
> البته زیست در حد افزودن اطلاعات پزشکی که به درد زندگی روز مره میخوره شیرینه...خلاصه اینکه اگه الان بگم دیپلم تجربی میخوام همه شاخ در میارن...شایدم بدتر از اون .



خب اینکه کاری نداره برو دیپلم علوم انسانی بگیر ، یه بهانه دیگه بیار ... بگو از اقتصاد و حقوق اینا خوشم میاد میخوام ببینم دروسشون چی طوریاس؟!  :Yahoo (20): 

بابا یطوری بپیچون دیگه ... نگی نمیشه ... خواستن توانستن است! مثلاً ما جوانان قرن 21 هستیم ها! خخخ

باید رو مخ طرف حسابی رژه بری تا بیخیالت بشه، بگه شما راست مگی حق با مشتریه! این یکی از 
تکنیک های منه!

----------


## K0nkurii1111

> واسه تاثیر معدل که دیگه تو تلویزیون گفتن 25%
> تازه گفتن واسه کنکور 96 هم معدل پیش با همون سوم بیست و پنج درصد.....یعنی حرف مفت بود؟؟


آخه میگفتن معدل پیش دخیل نیس عاقا یعنی چی :Yahoo (21): من با همون 25درصدم بدبخت میشدم ای خدا;(

----------


## ikonkuri

> برو دیپلم مجدد بگیر خیالت رو راحت کن ...


دیپلم مجدد مگه همون رشته میتونه بره؟
 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## saaaaaa

با سلام

نمیشه

----------


## ikonkuri

> با سلام
> 
> نمیشه


  سلام و عرض و طول ادب
چی نمیشه؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ikonkuri

> نه برعکس خیلی هم راحته ... شما باید با انواع و اقسام راه های مختلف بتونی خانواده محترم رو بپیچونی دیگه!
> 
> مثلاً بگی میخوام دیپلم تجربی هم داشته باشم مگه عیبه ، خیلی از دوستام همین کارو کردن من مثل اونها میخوام درسهای تجربی رو بخونم ببینم درس های تجربی چطوریه؟! یا مثلاً درس زیست رو دوست دارم میخوام بخونمش و .... یا هزار راه و روش دیگه ...
> 
> شما دیپلم ریاضی داری دیگه ! دیگه نمیتونی دیپلم ریاضی بگیری ، فقط یا تجربی یا انسانی 
> 
> دروس عمومی و تاریخ معاصر رشته تجربی که یکی هستند با رشته ریاضی ، فقط یه زیست و زمین اضافی داره
> تازه ریاضیاتشم سبکتر و راحت تره


البته این محاسبه قطعی نیستشا

----------


## nurse1997

ولی صددرصد قبل ماه رمضونه...از الان بهتون بگم.....نمی خوان بهونه دست بچه ها بدم ک یکسال روزه خوری کنن...نگران ح.زه کنکور هم نباشین...امسالم کنکور همزمان با امتحانات دانشگاه بود ولی کنکور برگزار شد

----------


## ikonkuri

> ولی صددرصد قبل ماه رمضونه...از الان بهتون بگم.....نمی خوان بهونه دست بچه ها بدم ک یکسال روزه خوری کنن...نگران ح.زه کنکور هم نباشین...امسالم کنکور همزمان با امتحانات دانشگاه بود ولی کنکور برگزار شد


حاضری شرط ببندی بعد ماه رمضونه؟ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*احتمالا بعد ماه رمضونه برنامه ي قلم چي رو ببينيد!!!!* :Yahoo (117): 

http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/Reposito...=01467&ctype=0

----------


## ikonkuri

> *احتمالا بعد ماه رمضونه برنامه ي قلم چي رو ببينيد!!!!*
> 
> http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/Reposito...=01467&ctype=0


 کاملا مستند
اصن خعلی حال میده تحلیل و پیش بینی آدم رس از آب درآد  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## ikonkuri

UP

----------


## M.javaddd

> کاملا مستند
> اصن خعلی حال میده تحلیل و پیش بینی آدم رس از آب درآد


شک نکن با این اوضاع میندازن بعد ماه رمضون..تو ماه رمضون نندازن صلوااااات(یادمون نره اینجا ایرانه و هیچ چیز بعید نیس) :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Nima77

اگه بشه 35 که من بدبختم
اوج معده دردم خورد به امتحان فیزیک و شیمی
ینی بزور خودمو رسوندم سر جلسه چه برسه نمرم خوب شده باشه
واااای

----------


## M.javaddd

> اگه بشه 35 که من بدبختم
> اوج معده دردم خورد به امتحان فیزیک و شیمی
> ینی بزور خودمو رسوندم سر جلسه چه برسه نمرم خوب شده باشه
> واااای


اگه بشه 35 خیلیا بدبخت میشن..!!!!! :Yahoo (19):  :Y (659):  :Y (447):

----------


## ikonkuri

> اگه بشه 35 که من بدبختم
> اوج معده دردم خورد به امتحان فیزیک و شیمی
> ینی بزور خودمو رسوندم سر جلسه چه برسه نمرم خوب شده باشه
> واااای


به احتمال زیاد همون 25% بمونه نگران نباش 
ولی از الان برا کنکور شروع کن

----------


## Dr.ali

سلام
تاریخ برگزاری کنکور95 اعلام شد:سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
24 و 25 تیرماه... :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## nasser5190

> سلام
> تاریخ برگزاری کنکور95 اعلام شد:سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
> 24 و 25 تیرماه...


ممنون داداش

ولی 24تیر اوووووووووووووووو!!!!!!!
زود نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## safer1

اصلا به معدل فكر نكنيد فقط به كنكور فكر كنيد  مي تونيد درس رياضيتون رو در كنكور چند درصد بالاتر بزنيد تاثيري كه داره خيلي زياده

----------


## ikonkuri

> اصلا به معدل فكر نكنيد فقط به كنكور فكر كنيد  مي تونيد درس رياضيتون رو در كنكور چند درصد بالاتر بزنيد تاثيري كه داره خيلي زياده


اتفاقا باید توجه کنید
اینا حرفای مشاوران ک الکی دلتونو خوش میکنن
شما به اندازه ای ک تو ی درس نهائی خراب کردین باید تو کنکور دوبرابر زحمت برا همون درسو بکشین تازه بشین هم تراز بقیه
و این ینی مصیبت تاثیر مستقیم معدل!

----------


## *Yousef*

35؟ خدا ازتون نگذره! همون 25 هم بخدا انگار 70 درصده!

----------

